# Wanta see something...ADORABLE?!



## KW Farms

My guard llamas are the best. I've had them for a few years now. They've been awesome guardians and are so good with my goats. We have a breeding pair, their 2011 female cria, and now today...we have a new baby! A little boy! He is so stinkin' cute and momma llama is taking such good care of him. We named our llamas after the movie... The Emperor's New Groove. :laugh: We have Kuzco (the dad), Pacha (the mom), Yzma (the full sister), we had Kronk (full brother, 2 years ago) and now this little guy I decided to name Tipo. 

Anyway...i'm including some pictures of him from just a little while ago. Enjoy! 
Tipo and Pacha...









Tipo meeting his sister Yzma.



























Yzma's very curious of her new little brother. :laugh:


----------



## liz

Awwwwwww  Looks cuddly enough to want to snuggle


----------



## milk and honey

They are beautiful!!! Congratulations on the new little one!


----------



## nancy d

Oh my goodness how sweet!


----------



## Zarafia

OMG he's adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh maannn, you are making me miss birthing alpacas. He is just too cute!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Awww man he is sooo cute


----------



## ThreeHavens

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Momma2many

He is so cute. The others are pretty. But those things have always scared me.


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks guys.  

Momma2many: I think you would like my llamas, they're all pretty sweet and docile. The breeding pair I got did 4H with a couple kids...so they're real gentle and easy to handle. I do hear that alot though...that they scare people...once you're around them for awhile, you get real used to them. I really enjoy mine. Especially Yzma...she loves to come up and give you kisses. :laugh:


----------



## kelebek

Love it!!!! those pics are so cute


----------



## Momma2many

KW Farms said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Momma2many: I think you would like my llamas, they're all pretty sweet and docile. The breeding pair I got did 4H with a couple kids...so they're real gentle and easy to handle. I do hear that alot though...that they scare people...once you're around them for awhile, you get real used to them. I really enjoy mine. Especially Yzma...she loves to come up and give you kisses. :laugh:


One day I will just come hang out with you for a full day on your farm. Play with all the animals.


----------



## KW Farms

Ok...sounds good to me!  :thumb:

Thanks Allison.


----------



## Randi




----------



## BlueEyedFainters

How adorable and awkward looking  I've never been around llamas, but they're cute!


----------



## Stacykins

Oh my gosh, they are all adorable! I know I'd love a guard llama someday


----------



## Jessica84

awwww thank you so much for sharing. Llamas have been my all time favorite animal since I was a little girl.....I want one


----------



## Dayna

Great, now I want a Llama! hahahahahha


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dayna said:


> Great, now I want a Llama! hahahahahha


Being the animal fanatic I am, I searched for Llamas in the area and spent some time wondering if I could convince my parents we need a guard llama. I can certainly convince myself. :laugh:


----------



## Dayna

well.... My husband said "no more animals" little does he know that I have a doe coming home to live with us on the last day of this month.

I haven't told him because he once told me:

"It's better to ask for forgivness than permission" lol


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: 

Well this little guy is going to be for sale if anyone's interested.  I'm already in trouble for keeping Yzma. I got too attached to the sweet little thing...i'd be too sad to see her leave. I'm trying not to get attached to Tipo...but I think...I've got the baby llama cuteness bug!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Love the pictures and LOVE LOVE the names!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you Stacey!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Agreed ADORABLE!!!!
I wanted a llama and DH said "no" you believe that??? 16 goats, 3 dogs, 7 chickens and a cat... he's suddenly going to put his foot down on the llama?!?!?!
I would totally steal that little guy


----------



## 5goatgirls

He is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

OH MY GOSH, I think that is one of the cutest things ever. I too love the names.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot

Cute!! I love the way llamas and alpacas look...I saw a few that were totally shaved except for tufts on their heads. They looked like they belonged in a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

they are so cute!! I had them years ago before life changed. We just don't have the room to justify or we'd have them again! Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How Cute!!! Baby Llamas and Alpacas are SO cute!


----------



## Bambi

Beautiful!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno

You know, we could really use an updated photo!


----------



## KW Farms

:lol: I'll definately find some time and get some new ones tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Storme

omg how incredibly cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!! how much room do llamas need? would one llama be lonely if it had 2 lil goaties to call it's herd? (wheels are turning here)


----------



## Farmgirl675

So adorbale..how could you not fall in love with him!!


----------



## KW Farms

Storme said:


> omg how incredibly cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!! how much room do llamas need? would one llama be lonely if it had 2 lil goaties to call it's herd? (wheels are turning here)


Sorry I missed your post!  I think 1+ acres for a couple llamas would be ok. I would definately recommend a pair, just like goats, they like to herd with their own kind. Mine interact a lot and you can tell they are very bonded. I don't think goats would be quite as good companions for a single llama, but it may just depend on the llama. I've always had at least two so not totally sure how they'd do alone with only goats as buddies. They're a fairly similar animal so they may do really well with each other alone.

Anyway...I finally got some new pics of Tipo the other day! He's almost 4 weeks old now.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie! He sure has grown.


----------



## Shellshocker66

Tipo is adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh he sure is cute! has gotten so big and fluffy!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh my! He's a handsome boy! His posture proclaims "Look at me! I'm the MAN!" What a proud and beautiful boy! If I had the acreage, I'd be SO interested!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

He is SOOOOOOOO cute! Look at that face


----------

